# Linear Appraisal (Update we received an email from ADGA this morning.



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

We had our LA today 
We did really well
We have the new Toggs and they did well but this is about our Nigerians who we have been lovingly breeding for 7 years now 
We had 4 does who appraised 90 or better for which we are grateful for 
But we had one doe who hit that "holy grail " number of 92
I think only one ND has ever scored 93
So here is One Fine Acre Clarabelle 
92 EEEE


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Wow, congrats!!!!


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

So LTE Zamia who is Clarabelle's dam is 6 years old and she appraised 91 veve. (she was 91 veee last year and 90 veee the year before that.
I didn't get a picture of her yesterday, but here are two pictures of Zamia and Clarabelle that was taken at the NCDGBA show Memorial weekend.



















OFA Caramel Taffy is 5 years old. She appraised 90 veee (same score as last year)










OFA Chocolate Kiss (Cocoa) appraised 90 eeev (she got 91 eeev last year)
I didn't get pics of her yesterday these are from a show in June.










This doe is 6 y/o she is a full sister to Taffy and Cocoa.
OFA Cookies and Cream. She scored 88. Love this big powerful girl










ETA:
I originally said Cookie got an 89, I edited to change to 88 her correct score.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Extremely nice girls! All your hard work and attention to breeding is paying off. Congrats!


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

OFA Shea is a 3 year old 2nd Freshener
She scored 87 (She is Cocoa's daughter)









OFA Black Opal is 3 year old 2nd Freshener
She scored 85. (she is a half sister to Cookie, Taffy and Cocoa).










Our highest scoring buck was Sinai Thunder AD Valiant (who I actually purchased through the Goat Spot) He got an 88.
Late July is not a good time to appraise bucks since they have already started rutting which causes physical changes not the least of which is a steeper rump angle. One of my bucks OFA Big Brown dropped from a 90 last year when appraised in May to an 87 this year.









I'm very happy to have 2 doe kids this year out of Clarabelle and Valiant.
I also have a doe kid from Zamia and Valiant (She had triplets, 2 bucks 1 doe). One of the bucks out of Zamia and Valiant went to someone here at The Goat Spot.


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

OFA Big Brown *B


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

:update:

We thought they were a few percentage points shy so this was a very pleasant surprise. 

*Subject:* *Superior Genetics Award Notification*

August 6, 2017

You are to be congratulated as the animals listed below have now met all the requirements for the Superior Genetics (SG) designation!

NAME, REGISTRATION #, AWARD, PTI 2:1, PTI 1:2

*SGCH LITTLE TOTS ESTATE ZAMIA,PD1532086,SUPERIOR GENETICS GRAND CHAMPION, 41,32*

*SGCH ONE FINE ACRE CLARABELLE,PD1638090,SUPERIOR GENETICS GRAND CHAMPION, 39,31*

This designation indicates that the animal is in the top 15% (85th percentile ranking or higher) of their breed according to the Production/Type Index (PTI) ranking at least once during their lifetime with a positive value. An index is a way to combine different types of information, for ADGA this is production and conformation (type). The resulting qualifying ranking may have been either in one area (PTI 2:1 or PTI 1:2) or in both areas. PTI then provides two ranking outcomes. PTI 2:1 emphasizes the production evaluation twice as heavily as the type evaluation. PTI 1:2 weights type over production. PTI is calculated after each genetic evaluation so this ranking is based on the August 2017 production and December 2016 type evaluation. More information can be found on the website at http://adga.org/performance-programs/genetics-award-programs/superior-genetics/

It is very important that the registration certificate be sent to us immediately for revision if you would like to see the designation included on the certificate. If the certificate is received within 90 days from the date of this email, it will be revised free of charge to show the designation of SG, or SGCH if already a permanent champion. If the certificate is returned more than 90 days after the date of this post, it will be necessary to charge a member or nonmember revision fee. An attractive certificate, suitable for framing, is available for only $5.00 member or $10.00 nonmember fee. This certificate lists the qualifying rankings. If you would like to order this certificate, please submit your request to [email protected] , or to the office with the appropriate fee.

You are to be commended on the commitment to the use of ADGA's performance programs that have resulted in this recognition of Superior Genetics.

Sincerely,










*Lisa M. Shepard*

ADGA Performance Programs Manager










*American Dairy Goat Association* 
[email protected]

[email protected]


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## Madgoat (Jan 8, 2017)

I don't understand what happened, since I don't have registered stock, but obviously it is good news and you're very pleased! So CONGRATS to you for your breeding program! You have some really nice looking animals. Best of luck to you in the future


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Woo-hoo!!!!! Congratulations!:7up:


----------



## CrazyDogLady (Aug 9, 2014)

Congrats!!! That's awesome.

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Congratulations!!!!!!


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Congrats!! Your does are lovely


----------



## Kayla T (Jul 12, 2017)

Wow, beautiful goats!!! How do you go about having a LA done? Do they come to you or a location near you? Or did you just submit photos? Thanks


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

Kayla T said:


> Wow, beautiful goats!!! How do you go about having a LA done? Do they come to you or a location near you? Or did you just submit photos? Thanks


You sign up for the linear appraisal with ADGA. In late winter they usually put out a schedule of the time frame they will be in certain areas.
In our case we had enough goats being appraised to be a host farm. Two other farms that were near by brought their animals to our place for appraisal.


----------



## Kayla T (Jul 12, 2017)

IHEARTGOATS said:


> You sign up for the linear appraisal with ADGA. In late winter they usually put out a schedule of the time frame they will be in certain areas.
> In our case we had enough goats being appraised to be a host farm. Two other farms that were near by brought their animals to our place for appraisal.


Thank you!!!


----------



## BoulderOaks (Sep 24, 2014)

Fantastic!! Congratulations!


----------

